# Misc Africans from LFS



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Just brought home a few more today. 
First im thinking Melanochromis simulans
















This one thinking female Kenyi? Or Metriaclima lombardoi








This one very unsure


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

The last fish I think is a Metriaclima estherae , a red zebra. I am pretty new at this, so sorry if I am wrong. I have two that look just like yours


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

1. _Melanochromis auratus_
2. _Metriaclima lombardoi_
3. _Metriaclima estherae_


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Joea said:


> 1. _Melanochromis auratus_
> 2. _Metriaclima lombardoi_
> 3. _Metriaclima estherae_


Agreed.


----------

